

The Moz CEO's Wonderfully Refreshing Reason for Stepping Down - jennita
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/230353

======
tannerc
Rand is an intelligent guy who is impressively self-aware.

I've seen him speak multiple times on SEO and marketing topics and each time
his bursting enthusiasm has made him come across as someone worth working
alongside (or for).

It's good that he's not only been granted the opportunity and fortune to be
able to step down from something he no longer enjoys, but it's good that he
can see that in doing so the business is likely better off.

How many CEOs (and founders) have done similar things in recent history? I'd
go even further and beg the question: what's the ratio of times that's worked
out well for the company and individual vs times it has not?

